# Do You Pee in the Shower?



## gmcunni (Mar 30, 2012)

well, do you?


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 30, 2012)

No. I was surprised to find out years back that this is common. Yeah, there is a drain and running water, but I still find it gross.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 30, 2012)

No, and I don't take a bath in the toilet bowl either.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 30, 2012)

OK, that's it, I've had enough. I'm going to start nopeezone.com!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 30, 2012)

yes, and in the pool and the ocean.  you're safe in the hot-tub, at least from me anyways.


----------



## jlboyell (Mar 30, 2012)

of course, just like eating and mixing thanksgiving dinner, it all goes to the same place


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2012)

RootDKJ said:


> you're safe in the hot-tub, at least from me anyways.



thank you.  everyone @ our house must use the restroom before entering the hot tub.


----------



## Cheese (Apr 1, 2012)

Toilets, Kleenex and Vaseline are outside of the shower for a reason ...


----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> thank you.  everyone @ our house must use the restroom before entering the hot tub.



Same, in the shower it just goes down the drain


----------



## darent (Apr 4, 2012)

for years the world class beaches on nantucket had no bathroom facilities, where do you think all those beachgoers deposited those brewskis!! know your tides!!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 5, 2012)

Golden Showers the Game


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 5, 2012)

Nick said:


> Same, in the shower it just goes down the drain



Yes..technically...after it splatters everywhere and stinks up the shower.  Once in a while, fine..but if it's regularly your shower would be disgusting, that stuff just festers and causes bacteria to grow, nice moist environment.  Now you can try to convince me you actually hit the drain perfectly spot on 100% of the time, so there's no splatter, but I'd never believe it lol.


----------



## Nick (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah but you just squirt some shampoo everywhere and call it a day :lol:


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 5, 2012)

It's great feeling to pee in the shower.


----------



## Nick (Apr 5, 2012)

Scotty said:


> It's great feeling to pee in the shower.



Damn right Scotty! Best feeling _EVER_


----------



## drjeff (Apr 5, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> Yes..technically...after it splatters everywhere and stinks up the shower.  Once in a while, fine..but if it's regularly your shower would be disgusting, that stuff just festers and causes bacteria to grow, nice moist environment.  Now you can try to convince me you actually hit the drain perfectly spot on 100% of the time, so there's no splatter, but I'd never believe it lol.



Not to nit pick there SkiFanE, but as long as one is healthy, their pee is a sterile substance,  so it won't aid in the growth of any other funky "bugs" that might be in one's shower


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 5, 2012)

I wonder if women who pee in the shower think to themselves, "This must be what it feels like to be a man where the world is your urinal."  :lol:


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 5, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Not to nit pick there SkiFanE, but as long as one is healthy, their pee is a sterile substance,  so it won't aid in the growth of any other funky "bugs" that might be in one's shower



Lol..fine.  But it'll still stink up the shower, even if it won't kill you.  And it's still disgusting.


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 5, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> I wonder if women who pee in the shower think to themselves, "This must be what it feels like to be a man where the world is your urinal."  :lol:



Since I don't pee in the shower (because I have noticed there are TOILETS in the same room as a shower and figure "what the heck...why don't I put my piss where it belongs"...I'm not THAT concerned about water conservation), I think that when I'm taking a pit stop while skiing, I'm the rare female nature lover


----------



## Nick (Apr 5, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> Lol..fine.  But it'll still stink up the shower, even if it won't kill you.  And it's still disgusting.



Only if you eat asparagus


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 5, 2012)

Nick said:


> Only if you eat asparagus



It's a wonder Hadley, Mass doesn't wreak


----------



## Nick (Apr 5, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> It's a wonder Hadley, Mass doesn't wreak



Learn something new every day. Had no idea it was the asparagus capital of the world, :lol:


----------



## Puck it (Apr 5, 2012)

I shower in the bidet. Is that okay?


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 5, 2012)

Puck it said:


> I shower in the bidet. Is that okay?



Are you Muslim?

I had female employees at a hotel in VT who refused to use the employee bathrooms because there were numerous Muslim employees who would wash their feet in the toilet.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 5, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Are you Muslim?
> 
> I had female employees at a hotel in VT who refused to use the employee bathrooms because there were numerous Muslim employees who would wash their feet in the toilet.



Nope, just a redneck!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 5, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> Since I don't pee in the shower (because I have noticed there are TOILETS in the same room as a shower and figure "what the heck...why don't I put my piss where it belongs"...



it is about multi-tasking


----------



## Cheese (Apr 5, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> Since I don't pee in the shower (because I have noticed there are TOILETS in the same room



I've heard this same bitter reaction from other women whom peed on their own feet ...


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 6, 2012)

Cheese said:


> I've heard this same bitter reaction from other women whom peed on their own feet ...



I think that'd happen to both genders...isn't the pee kinda pooling and swirling around you as it makes it way to the drain?  Mine's a standup shower with a drain in the middle.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 6, 2012)

I pee'd in mine this morning.


----------



## severine (Apr 6, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> I wonder if women who pee in the shower think to themselves, "This must be what it feels like to be a man where the world is your urinal."  :lol:


No. Can't say I've ever felt the need to explore that feeling in the shower. Besides, if you know what you're doing, a woman can pee like a man anyway.



SkiFanE said:


> Since I don't pee in the shower (because I have noticed there are TOILETS in the same room as a shower and figure "what the heck...why don't I put my piss where it belongs"...I'm not THAT concerned about water conservation), I think that when I'm taking a pit stop while skiing, I'm the rare female nature lover


Exactly. Just like I don't pee in the sink.



o3jeff said:


> I pee'd in mine this morning.


TMI


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 6, 2012)

severine said:


> Just like I don't pee in the sink.



:idea:  another thread!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 6, 2012)

I assume you people are talking about peeing while you are taking a shower with the water running.


----------



## Nick (Apr 6, 2012)

yeah but the problem is you are in the shower, you don't know you have to go, then all of a sudden you do. So you just go. Who wants to take a shower with pressure on their bladder? Or step out in the cold bathroom to go to the toilet soaking wet?

It's all about convenience.


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 6, 2012)

Nick said:


> yeah but the problem is you are in the shower, you don't know you have to go, then all of a sudden you do. So you just go. Who wants to take a shower with pressure on their bladder? Or step out in the cold bathroom to go to the toilet soaking wet?
> 
> It's all about convenience.



Hmmm...never been an issue for me, I guess because I plan AHEAD!

Do your wives know you do this?  I'm pretty certain hubby doesn't...but now I worry.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 6, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> I'm pretty certain hubby doesn't...but now I worry.



*Yes- 75.86%*
i'd be worried.


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 6, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> *Yes- 75.86%*
> i'd be worried.



Well...I know he didn't today..I'll keep my eyes, ears and nose open for future...but trust me, he knows my nose and that he'd NEVER get away with it unless I was out of the house lol.  Especially after making asparagus for dinner last night


----------



## legalskier (Apr 6, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> *Yes- 75.86%*



There just might be a market for this....







Or this.....





_This is a bit of a twist (well spin) on a traditional bathroom, a bath one minute but a with a 180 degree turn it transforms into a shower. Designed by Ron Arad, the *“Rotator” *is made out of duralight® and is more of *a work of art *than just a simple bath. However looking at it does not fill me confidence about the comfort of bathing in it. To empty the bath simply rotate it until the water overflows, just make sure you have a drainage_
http://www.coolest-gadgets.com/20080419/giant-urinal-or-rotating-shower-bath/


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 6, 2012)

i'd stop using the shower if i had this
http://www.firstcoastnews.com/video...&odyssey=mod|newswell|text|FRONTPAGE|featured


----------



## Nick (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't think it would be easy to tell the smell. You just use some fruity shampoo and then pee. Masks all the smell.


----------



## severine (Apr 6, 2012)

Nick said:


> I don't think it would be easy to tell the smell. You just use some fruity shampoo and then pee. Masks all the smell.



For all the effort you're putting into this, you could have just peed before you got in, or after.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 6, 2012)

severine said:


> For all the effort you're putting into this, you could have just peed before you got in, or after.



It's the running water that gives us the urge to go.


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 6, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> It's the running water that gives us the urge to go.



Duh...but why can't men think ahead?


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 6, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> I'm pretty certain hubby doesn't...but now I worry.



what if your husband and your kids all pee in the shower?

  :lol:


----------



## Abubob (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm calling a plumber right now!


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 9, 2012)

severine said:


> For all the effort you're putting into this, you could have just peed before you got in, or after.



Yeah, but then you're wasting a whole flush-worth of water. Why do you hate the environment so much?


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 9, 2012)

Count me in!  In college if the urinal and stalls were occupied at the bar I would be in the sink... and if drunk enough.... all over the wall.... the floor... I even peed on my friends shoe once just to piss him off.  Wild times...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2012)

Sometimes I drop a deuce in the shower.  I can be hard to get it down that small drain though...


----------



## jlboyell (Apr 9, 2012)

thats why you need to keep a spatula and a screwdriver handy


----------



## Nick (Apr 9, 2012)

Grassi21 said:


> Count me in!  In college if the urinal and stalls were occupied at the bar I would be in the sink... and if drunk enough.... all over the wall.... the floor... I even peed on my friends shoe once just to piss him off.  Wild times...



No pun intended?


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 9, 2012)

Nick said:


> No pun intended?



Pun fully intended.


----------



## Cheese (Apr 10, 2012)

Anybody an *upper decker *fan?


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 10, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> Duh...but why can't men think ahead?



my prostate is the size of a grapefruit, why just stand there wasting 5 minutes when i can get in the shower and wash my hair at the same time.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 10, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> my prostate is the size of a grapefruit,


I think you might want to see a doctor soon. Did you check it yourself?


----------



## Glenn (Apr 11, 2012)

Cheese said:


> Anybody an *upper decker *fan?



:lol:


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 11, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> my prostate is the size of a grapefruit, why just stand there wasting 5 minutes when i can get in the shower and wash my hair at the same time.



Don't you need your hand for aiming?


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 11, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> Don't you need your hand for aiming?



what's the point of aiming while in the shower?


----------



## Nick (Apr 11, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> what's the point of aiming while in the shower?



As long as it's pointed down your good to go


----------



## Puck it (Apr 11, 2012)

Nick said:


> As long as it's pointed down your good to go


 
Kinda hard( no pun) if it is in any other direction!!!!


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 11, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Kinda hard( no pun) if it is in any other direction!!!!



But someone here did say they "pee and 'other things' " in the shower...so I was already imagining that situation  :-D


----------



## Puck it (Apr 11, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> But someone here did say they "pee and 'other things' " in the shower...so I was already imagining that situation  :-D



One or the other first but not both at the same time!

And remember never cross the streams!


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 19, 2012)

Do you blow your nose in the shower? My wife thinks it's gross, I think it's a perfect opportunity with everything loosened up by steam.

She has no problem with peeing in the shower, though.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 19, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Do you blow your nose in the shower?


Only on occasion.  I gotta say, I'm not big on this myself.


----------



## Nick (Apr 19, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Do you blow your nose in the shower? My wife thinks it's gross, I think it's a perfect opportunity with everything loosened up by steam.
> 
> She has no problem with peeing in the shower, though.



yeah snot rocket it right out

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 19, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Do you blow your nose in the shower? My wife thinks it's gross, I think it's a perfect opportunity with everything loosened up by steam.
> 
> She has no problem with peeing in the shower, though.



shower is like las vegas - what happens in the shower stays in the shower.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 19, 2012)

I never pee in the shower, but I do blow my nose on occasion.  If something gets dislodged by the steam/warm water you gotta get it out of there...


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 6, 2012)

had asparagus for dinner the other night and the next morning i was reminded of this thread


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 7, 2012)

Des your wife know your peeing in there?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 7, 2012)

WTF? My roomate in the Marines voluntarily told me he did this and I chewed him out for it. Gross


----------



## darent (Dec 7, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> WTF? My roomate in the Marines voluntarily told me he did this and I chewed him out for it. Gross



toughen up their marine!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 7, 2012)

I think taking a dump in a public bathroom is grosser


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 8, 2012)

darent said:


> toughen up their marine!!!



Yup, I knew someone would say something. I take it you're not a Marine, otherwise you'd know the "M' is capitalized. Just because I've had to dig a hole and take a dump and mark it with a stick in the middle of no where in Iraq doesn't mean I enjoy it.

When I'm living in the barracks I shouldn't have to deal with that nasty shit.


----------



## Cheese (Dec 9, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> Just because I've had to dig a hole and take a dump and mark it with a stick in the middle of no where in Iraq doesn't mean I enjoy it.



Why did you mark it?  Planning a recon someday?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 10, 2012)

Cheese said:


> Why did you mark it?  Planning a recon someday?



lol. So other Marines don't attempt to use that hole when they take care of business. I tell you it was the worst when you had to take a dump during the night since we had to maintain light discipline, can't see shit, and you have to walk through a minefield of shit, god help you if you trip and fall


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 10, 2012)

My burying shit rule has always bee to bury it well enough that I'd be willing to sleep on that spot.

I still pee in the shower sometimes.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 10, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> My burying shit rule has always bee to bury it well enough that I'd be willing to sleep on that spot.



Same here, only problem is that not everyone lives by that rule and will bury it 2 inches deep


----------



## darent (Dec 10, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> Yup, I knew someone would say something. I take it you're not a Marine, otherwise you'd know the "M' is capitalized. Just because I've had to dig a hole and take a dump and mark it with a stick in the middle of no where in Iraq doesn't mean I enjoy it.
> 
> When I'm living in the barracks I shouldn't have to deal with that nasty shit.



don,t get your feathers in a uproar over capitalization,why would you mark it, they could boobytrap it, you sea going bellhops never change   semper fi


----------

